# If I were rich



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Hallo! 

Wie sag man auf Deutsch, 'If I were rich'? Auf Englisch nutzt man den Konjunktiv. Auf Deutsch, muss man das Imperfekt nutzen, wie auf Französisch? 

_Wenn ich reich war_ 

mit dem Konjunktiv:

_Wenn ich reich wäre_

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Frank78

je-ne-regrette-rien said:


> Hallo!
> 
> Wie sag man auf Deutsch, 'If I were rich'? Auf Englisch nutzt man den Konjunktiv. Auf Deutsch, muss man das Imperfekt nutzen, wie auf Französisch?
> 
> _Wenn ich reich war_
> 
> mit dem Konjunktiv:
> 
> _Wenn ich reich wäre_
> 
> Danke im Voraus



Im Gegensatz zum Englischen, stehen allerdings beide Satzteile im Konjunktiv.

Wenn ich reich *wäre*, *würde* ich mir eine Villa kaufen.


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Danke


----------



## Hutschi

> Wenn ich reich *wäre*, *würde* ich mir eine Villa kaufen.


Das ist die Standardvariante.

Es gibt noch einige Varianten.

Man kann "wenn" weglassen:
Wäre ich reich, *würde* ich mir eine Villa kaufen.         
Das klingt etwas poetischer.

Man kann auch im zweiten Satzteil eine Konjunktivform des Verbs "kaufen" benutzen:
Wenn ich reich *wäre*, *kaufte* ich mir eine Villa.         

Möglich, aber stilistisch nicht gut klingend, ist:

Wenn ich reich sein* würde*, ...


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

> Wenn ich reich sein würde



Ich dachte aber, man musst immer den Konditional fuer Verben wie 'haben', 'sein', 'koennen' usw  mit der richtigen Konjunktiv-Form ausdrücken?


----------



## Frank78

je-ne-regrette-rien said:


> Ich dachte aber, man musst immer den Konditional fuer Verben wie 'haben', 'sein', 'koennen' usw  mit der richtigen Konjunktiv-Form ausdrücken?



Das solltest du auch. Hutschi hat geschrieben "schlechter Stil"


----------



## je-ne-regrette-rien

Ja, ich verstehe.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Im Gegensatz zum Englischen, stehen allerdings beide Satzteile im Konjunktiv.
> 
> Wenn ich reich *wäre*, *würde* ich mir eine Villa kaufen.


Du meinst wahrscheinlich "Im Gegensatz zum *Französischen*". Englisch benutzt im "if" Satz auch den Konjunktiv ("If I *were* rich").


----------



## Frank78

berndf said:


> Du meinst wahrscheinlich "Im Gegensatz zum *Französischen*". Englisch benutzt im "if" Satz auch den Konjunktiv ("If I *were* rich").



Achso ja. Was ich eigentlich meinte war der Unterschied das im Englischen nicht 2 mal "would" stehen kann (bzw. sehr selten) aber im Deutschen schon. 

"Wenn ich ihn anrufen würde, würde er zu mir kommen"


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Achso ja. Was ich eigentlich meinte war der Unterschied das im Englischen nicht 2 mal "would" stehen kann (bzw. sehr selten) aber im Deutschen schon.
> 
> "Wenn ich ihn anrufen würde, würde er zu mir kommen"



Man würde aber trotzdem (außerhalb der Umgangssprache) diese Form meist vermeiden.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Achso ja. Was ich eigentlich meinte war der Unterschied das im Englischen nicht 2 mal "would" stehen kann (bzw. sehr selten) aber im Deutschen schon.
> 
> "Wenn ich ihn anrufen würde, würde er zu mir kommen"


Das ist richtig. Im Englischen gilt das als "falsch". Im Deutschen hat man das früher auch so gelehrt (Eselsbrücke: "Wenn-Sätze sind würde-los.") aber die meistern Sprecher sehen das heute nicht mehr so eng (Robocop würde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich heftig widersprechen).


----------



## brian

berndf said:


> Das ist richtig. Im Englischen gilt das als "falsch".



Auch im Englischen kann man die _would-would_-Form benutzen... je nach Kontext, z.B. bei höflichen Bitten: _If you would be so kind as to ... (I would be very grateful)._

Aber Du hast Recht: in der Tat halten wir diese Forme als falsch.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

"Wenn-Sätze sind würde-los" - Bislang wusste ich gar nicht, dass es im Deutschen überhaupt solch eine Regel gibt oder gab.

Bisher war es für mich eine Eigenart der englischen Sprache, dass in einer "If-clause" kein "would" aufzutauchen hat.

Dass im Englischunterricht immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wurde, weist darauf hin, dass diese Regel im Deutschen tatsächlich keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## berndf

brian8733 said:


> _If you would be so kind as to ... (I would be very grateful)._


I am not entirely sure, if this really is conditional or if this isn't rather past subjunctive of _If you will be so kind as to ... ._


----------



## berndf

mannibreuckmann said:


> Dass im Englischunterricht immer wieder darauf hingewiesen wurde, weist darauf hin, dass diese Regel im Deutschen tatsächlich keine Rolle spielt.


Dies wird offensichtlich von einigen Leuten auch heute noch anders gesehen (ich gehöre nicht dazu): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1184596.


----------



## brian

berndf said:


> I am not entirely sure, if this really is conditional or if this isn't rather past subjunctive of _If you will be so kind as to ... ._



Das weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Savra

mannibreuckmann said:


> "Wenn-Sätze sind würde-los" - Bislang wusste ich gar nicht, dass es im Deutschen überhaupt solch eine Regel gibt oder gab.


Das bedeutet auch nicht, daß man keinen Konjunktiv bildet, sondern daß man kein würde + Infinitiv verwendet.

Schlecht: Wenn ich laufen würde …
Gut: Wenn ich liefe …

Schlecht: Wenn ich das kaufen würde …
Gut: Wenn ich das kaufte …


----------



## berndf

Es hängt auch vom Verb ab. bei einigen Verben benutzt man den Konjunktiv einfach nicht, sondern benutzt immer die _würde_ Form. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du viele Leute findest, die 
_Wenn ich dass kennte..._
sagen (außer solchen Spinnern wie ich).


----------



## Derselbe

Frank78 said:


> Im Gegensatz zum Englischen, stehen allerdings beide Satzteile im Konjunktiv.
> 
> Wenn ich reich *wäre*, *würde* ich mir eine Villa kaufen.


 
Nur einmal kurz um die Terminonogie zu klären. Dies ist mein Verständnis des Themas. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich irgendwas falsches schreibe:

1) Im Englischen gibt es meines Wissens nach keinen Konjunktiv. Der subjunctive, der ja hier auch nur ausnahmsweise verwendet wird, ist etwas anderes. Die Regel, die du wohl meinst, ist, dass im if-Satz kein *Konditional *("would" kann sehr wohl stehen, wenn es nicht als Konditional gebraucht wird) stehen soll. Konditional ist nicht gleich Konjunktiv.

2) In deinem deutschen Beispiel stehen auch nicht beide Satzglieder im Konjunktiv, sondern nur das erste. Das zweite steht im Konditional. Der Konjunktiv von kaufen ist "er kaufe" bzw. "er kaufte". Da die Konjunktivformen von kaufen in der 1. Person identisch mit dem Indikativ sind, benutzen wir oft das Konditional aus Ausweichform. Das macht es aber grammatikalisch nicht zu einem Konjunktiv.

Als Faußtregel gilt auch im Deutschen, dass man im Bedingungssatz zunächst mal Konjunktiv verwenden soll und eigentlich nur wenn der Konjunktiv identisch mit der entsprechenden Indikativform ist aufs Konditional ausgewichen werden soll.

Beispiel:
"Wenn ich draußen *spielte*." (Konjunktiv II - leider identisch mit dem Indikativ) 
-> Deshalb, um klarzustellen, dass kein Indikativ gewollte ist:
"Wenn ich draußen *spielen würde*." (Konditional als Ersatzform)

Der Satz "Wenn ich reich sein würde,..." ist also vor allem deshalb sehr unschön, weil ohne Not ein eindeutiger Konjunktiv (wäre) durch das Konditional (würde sein) ersetz wird. 

3) Richtig ist auch, dass wir Deutschen ziemlich schlampig mit der Unterscheidung zwischen Konjunktiv und Konditional umgehen und sie deshalb mehr und mehr an Bedeutung verliert.



> Wenn ich reich *wäre*, *kaufte* ich mir eine Villa.


Warum man allerdings hier im zweiten Teil Konjunktiv benutzen sollte und nicht Konditional, musst du mir noch erklären. Das ist doch gerade der Paradefall, für den wir das Konditional haben...


----------



## Derselbe

Savra said:


> Das bedeutet auch nicht, daß man keinen Konjunktiv bildet, sondern daß man kein würde + Infinitiv verwendet.
> 
> Schlecht: Wenn ich das kaufen würde …
> Gut: Wenn ich das kaufte …


 
"ich kaufte" ist halt nicht eindeutig als Konjunktiv identifizierbar.



> Es hängt auch vom Verb ab. bei einigen Verben benutzt man den Konjunktiv einfach nicht, sondern benutzt immer die _würde_ Form. Ich glaube nicht, dass Du viele Leute findest, die
> _Wenn ich dass kennte..._
> sagen


 
Das ist natürlich ein weiterer Aspekt der hinzukommt 
"kennte" kannte ich noch nicht. Vielen Dank!
"Wenn ich einen Kuchen büke" klingt natürlich auch toll. Evtl. schreibt mans allerdings doch mit ck. Wer weiß.


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Als Faußtregel gilt auch im Deutschen, dass man im Bedingungssatz zunächst mal Konjunktiv verwenden soll und eigentlich nur wenn der Konjunktiv identisch mit der entsprechenden Indikativform ist aufs Konditional ausgewichen werden soll.
> 
> Beispiel:
> "Wenn ich draußen *spielte*." (Konjunktiv II - leider identisch mit dem Indikativ)
> -> Deshalb, um klarzustellen, dass kein Indikativ gewollte ist:
> "Wenn ich draußen *spielen würde*." (Konditional als Ersatzform)



Das stimmt im Prinzip, aber das Beispiel ist nicht so gut als Prototyp.
"Wenn ich draußen spielte" kann oft nicht Indikativ/Vergangenheitsform  sein, es ist oft völlig eindeutig Konjunktiv.  "Wenn" macht das absolut klar.

Die Vergangenheit im Indikativ wäre hier: _Als ich draußen spielte, regnete es.
Wenn ich draußen spielte, wurde ich nass.

_ Die Gegenwart: _Wenn ich draußen spiele, regnet es._
Gegenwart Konjunktiv: Wenn ich draußen spielte, würde ich nass, denn es regnet.  

In diesen Fällen ist es grammatisch völlig eindeutig. 

Nicht eindeutig wäre:
_Der Mann, der draußen Gitarre spielte, ist noch nicht da._

In diesem Fall erscheint es als Vergangenheit.
Um eine Konjunktiv-Form zu erreichen, muss man es ändern:

_Der Mann, der draußen spielen würde, ist noch nicht da.
_
Den Unterschied zwischen Konditional und Konjunktiv im Deutschen verstehe ich nicht ganz. 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konditionalis

Soweit ich es sehe, ist es im Deutschen eine Form des Konjunktivs und kein Gegensatz zum Konjunktiv.

*Stilregeln*
In sehr vielen Fällen gibt es Wahlfreiheit. Dabei gelten einge Stilregeln: 

- Man vermeidet eine Häufung von "würde"-Formen in schriftlichen Texten, auch wenn jede einzelne korrekt wäre.
- Bei bestimmten Hilfsverben vermeidet man die "würde"-Formen (insbesondere in Zusammenhang mit dem 1. Punkt), sie sind jedoch nicht falsch. (wäre, hätte und andere)
- Bei Mehrdeutigkeit muss man die "Würde-Form" einsetzen oder eine andere Konjunktivform verwenden. 
- Die Satzstruktur oder der Kontext können Eindeutigkeit erzeugen.
- Im mündlichen Bereich wird die "würde"-Form viel häufiger verwendet, als im Schriftlichen. 
- In poetischen (Lyrik, Märchen und andere) und stilistisch "hochgestochenen" Texten wird die "würde"-Form weitgehend vermieden. Man verwendet dann auch alte, sonst kaum noch verwendete Formen, wie "büke" und "kennte". 

Diese Regeln haben keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. Sie entsprechen meinen Erfahrungen.


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Das stimmt im Prinzip, aber das Beispiel ist nicht so gut als Prototyp.
> "Wenn ich draußen spielte" kann oft nicht Indikativ/Vergangenheitsform sein, es ist oft völlig eindeutig Konjunktiv. "Wenn" macht das absolut klar.
> 
> Die Vergangenheit im Indikativ wäre hier: _Als ich draußen spielte, regnete es._
> _Wenn ich draußen spielte, wurde ich nass._


Aus dem Kontext ergibt sich, dass es als Konjunktiv gemeint sein muss. Trotzdem läßt es sich aus der isolierten Form heraus nicht feststellen. Um das nochmal deutlich und klar zu machen, ist hier das Konditional vertretbar.
Problematischer wird es bei der indirekten Rede.
Die Leute sagen, sie spielen gerne Schach. (Hier kannst du nicht sehen ob "spielen" ein Konjunktiv oder ein Indikativ ist.)


> _Der Mann, der draußen spielen würde, ist noch nicht da._


Den Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz. Ist damit gemeint, dass es eigentlich spielen sollte. Dann würde ich "müsste" statt "würde" verwenden.


> Den Unterschied zwischen Konditional und Konjunktiv im Deutschen verstehe ich nicht ganz.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Konditionalis
> Soweit ich es sehe, ist es im Deutschen eine Form des Konjunktivs und kein Gegensatz zum Konjunktiv.


Der Begriff Konjunktiv beschreibt keine Funktion im Satz (wie etwa Irrealis), sondern eine konjugierte Form. Das ist in etwa so, als würdest du sagen, Imperfekt und Perfekt seien doch beide Vergangenheit. Klar sind sie das, aber es sind unterschiedliche Flexionen.
Was du also wohl meinst ist die Tatsache, dass Konditional und Konjunktiv oft die gleiche Funktion im Satz wahrnehmen können (etw. Irrealis). Aber wir sollten hier nicht Wortform und Wortfunktion verwechseln.

Der Satz in Wikipedia "Sie bezeichnet _keine_ eigenständige Modusform, sondern bildet eine morphologische Variante, die ebenfalls den Konjunktiv II ausdrückt." ist falsch. Es muss heißen, "... Variante, die dieselben Funktionen wie der Konjunktiv II ausdrücken kann." 
Man kann keinen "Konjunktiv ausdrücken". Man kann eine Funktion ausdrücken (Vergangenheit, Irrealis, etc.) aber keine Form. 
Vgl.:
"Diese Form drückt das Perfekt aus."
"Mit dem Perfekt drücken wir Vergangenheit aus."


----------



## Hutschi

_Der Mann, der draußen spielen würde, ist noch nicht da.

_Gemeint ist zum Beispiel: Ein Mann wird um drei Uhr draußen (auf seinem Instrument) spielen. 
Jetzt ist es zwei Uhr, aber er ist noch nicht da. 
Um drei Uhr ist vorgesehen, dass er draußen spielt. 
Man kann hier auch den Indikativ verwenden, da es sich um eine zukünftige Handlung handelt.
Der Mann, der draußen spielen wird, ist noch nicht da.

---

Danke für die Information zu Konjunktiv und Konditional. 
Ich hatte den Konjunktiv als eine grammatische Funktion aufgefasst, es ist demnach aber nur eine Form.


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> _Der Mann, der draußen spielen würde, ist noch nicht da._
> 
> Gemeint ist zum Beispiel: Ein Mann wird um drei Uhr draußen (auf seinem Instrument) spielen.
> Jetzt ist es zwei Uhr, aber er ist noch nicht da.
> Um drei Uhr ist vorgesehen, dass er draußen spielt.
> Man kann hier auch den Indikativ verwenden, da es sich um eine zukünftige Handlung handelt.
> Der Mann, der draußen spielen wird, ist noch nicht da.


Und da kann man wirklich Konjunktiv verwenden? Welchen Grund gibt es denn dafür. Bisland steht seinem Auftritt ja nichts im Wege, oder?

Ich hatte den Satz eher als ausgelassene Bedingung verstanden. Etwa:
"Der Mann, der draußen spielen würden [wenn er denn da wäre], ist noch nicht da."


> Danke für die Information zu Konjunktiv und Konditional.
> Ich hatte den Konjunktiv als eine grammatische Funktion aufgefasst, es ist demnach aber nur eine Form.


Das ist zumindest mein Verständnis. Aber ich bin jederzeit offen für Korrekturen, falls ich mich hier irre.


----------



## berndf

Derselbe said:


> 1) Im Englischen gibt es meines Wissens nach keinen Konjunktiv. Der subjunctive, der ja hier auch nur ausnahmsweise verwendet wird, ist etwas anderes.


Die Verwendungsregeln unterscheiden sich etwas aber es ist schon dieselbe Verbform. Die Präsensform hat wie im Deutschen auch im Englischen vor allem optative Bedeutung ("I suggest he *see* a doctor", "So *be* it") und die Vergangenheitsform vor allem hypothetische ("If he *were*..."). Der terminologische Unterschied geht im Übrigen auf Entwicklungen im Lateinischen zurück. Im klassischen Latein heißt die Form "modus conjunctivus". Im Spätlateinischen haben sich die Verwendungsregeln verändert und der Konjunktiv wurde, wie in modernen romanischen Sprachen auch heute noch, vor allem in Nebensätzen verwandt ("Qu'est-ce que tu veux que je *fasse*") und wurde daher meist "modus subjunctivus" genannt.





Derselbe said:


> Die Regel, die du wohl meinst, ist, dass im if-Satz kein *Konditional *("would" kann sehr wohl stehen, wenn es nicht als Konditional gebraucht wird) stehen soll. Konditional ist nicht gleich Konjunktiv.


Das ist richtig. Im Deutschen werden Konjunktiv und die "würde"-Form, die auch hier manchmal als "Konditional" bezeichnet wird, oft austauschbar verwandt, während sie im Englischen deutlich getrennt sind (ich nehme an unter französischem Einfluss).

Mit "wenn es nicht als Konditional gebraucht wird" spielst Du auf das oben diskutierte "If you would be so kind as to ..." an?


----------



## elroy

brian8733 said:


> Auch im Englischen kann man die _would-would_-Form benutzen... je nach Kontext, z.B. bei höflichen Bitten: _If you would be so kind as to ... (I would be very grateful)._
> 
> Aber Du hast Recht: in der Tat halten wir diese Formen als für falsch.


 Ja, im Englischen kann sowohl im _if_-Satz als auch im Hauptsatz schon jeweils ein _would_ stehen, aber nur weil das Wort _would_ verschiedene Funktionen hat.  In Deinem Beispiel handelt es sich (wie Du sagst) um eine Höflichkeitsform, die keineswegs "falsch" ist.

Ist aber von einer Situation die Rede, die "contrary to fact" ist, so darf in der Standardsprache im _if_-Satz kein _would_ stehen, was einen wesentlichen Unterschied zum Deutschen darstellt.

_If I were rich_ (nicht _If I would be rich_), _I would buy a big house.
If I had known _(nicht _If I would have known_*)_ that it was going to rain, I would have brought an umbrella._

*Es sei angemerkt, dass diese Konstruktion zwar in der Umgangssprache vorkommt, in der Standardsprache aber als falsch gilt.  Wenn das Verb aber nicht im Perfekt steht (sich also nicht auf die Vergangenheit bezieht), kommt _would_ weder in der Umgangssprache noch in der Standardsprache vor, d.h. durch die Verwendung von _If I would be rich_ im ersten Beispielsatz verrät der Sprecher sofort, dass er kein Muttersprachler ist.


----------



## Derselbe

elroy said:


> Ist aber von einer Situation die Rede, die "contrary to fact" ist, so darf in der Standardsprache im _if_-Satz kein _would_ stehen, was einen wesentlichen Unterschied zum Deutschen darstellt.
> 
> _If I were rich_ (nicht _If I would be rich_), _I would buy a big house._
> _If I had known _(nicht _If I would have known_*)_ that it was going to rain, I would have brought an umbrella._


 
Ich kann mich nicht mehr 100% erinnern, aber mir wurden einmal drei mögliche Verwendungen von would gesagt. Eine war das Höflichkeits-would. Die zweite war das simple past von will. Soll heißen: Wenn im positiven Satz, der zu einer Bedingung gemacht wird das will-Futur verwendet wird, soll demnach im if-clause would stehen. Deine beiden Beispiele von oben lassen sich ja auf die Sätze "I am rich" und "I have known" zurückführen. Wenn wir allerdings einen Satz wie "It will be difficult" haben, sei es angemessen would als Irrealisoperator zu verwenden, da es das backshift von _will_ ist. Das Beispiel war:

I would have done that, even if it would have been difficult.
(von: It will be difficult to do that)

Im Gegensatz zu:
I would have done that, even if it had been difficult.
(von: It is difficult to do that)

Im Deutschen:
Ich hätte es getan, selbst wenn es schwer *geworden* wäre.

Im Gegensatz zu:
Ich hätte es getan, selbst wenn es schwer *gewesen* wäre.

Ich weiß nicht, ob diese Logik der Sprachrealität entspricht.


----------



## Derselbe

Just to be sure: Would an English native please very briefly give his opinion on my last statement. It came directly out of the junk room in my mind, so no guarantees on that. 

I think that is what I've been told... but maybe I'm confusing something.


----------

